# Chris gets mentioned in Fresco Harmony article



## Nick Harmon (Feb 16, 2013)

Latest article about Fresco Harmony in Regional Construction Reporter. 
http://constructionreporternews.com/2013/10/02/fresco-harmony-common-sense-innovation/


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

Great article Nick. You forgot to mention what was with the photo:whistling2:.I am hoping to be up North in the next week or two , I will try and swing by the house and take my own photos so I can share. Thanks again :thumbup:


----------

